# The snow is getting deep



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sweet!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

You gonna be up this weekend? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I've been going north of 28 for a long time and I have never seen what we rode "in" Wed to Sat of last week. If you have never went up in March and rode the woods when it becomes hard pack this IS the year.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Yeap, here's my picture contribution.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Steve, make sure that regulator doesn't get covered in snow. It will freeze and you won't have heat.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Isn't the air just as cold or colder than the snow?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I can't tell you why it happens, maybe the gas moving across the diaphram creates a little heat which melts the snow then when the furnace shuts off, it freezes. 
I do know that you won't have gas very long if it gets buried, it's happened to me. Since I've kept the snow off it, I've never had a problem.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

OK, I have a three day weekend. I plan on leaving thurs nite. I have room for 3 more sleds in my trailer. This would be a 100% off trail ride. No two-tracks, no grommed trails, nothing like that. Paradise or GM area. There is another group of guys that we would meet up there that are all on Summits, freerides and switchbacks. Your sleds WILL get scratched, parts may get broken (more than likely). No Booze until day is over.

Email me if anyone wants to go. [email protected]


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> I can't tell you why it happens, maybe the gas moving across the diaphram creates a little heat which melts the snow then when the furnace shuts off, it freezes.
> I do know that you won't have gas very long if it gets buried, it's happened to me. Since I've kept the snow off it, I've never had a problem.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## dafalls (Jun 27, 2011)

SalmonBum said:


> You gonna be up this weekend?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Going to be partying with some old friends South of Paradise, no riding this weekend.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

